

Denial of Service affecting RHEL/SuSE Linux by sending crud to PTY. - dijit
https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=875690

======
dijit
I've tested against CentOS6.5, Fedora 20 and Ubuntu LTS (10.04), Ubuntu has
been the only distro unaffected thus far.

scary thing about the attack is that it leaves the machine completely
unresponsive, even to SysReq commands.

